# Paint colors?



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

I used the rustoleum marine and found out it is really no different then regular rustoleum, just in a different can with a higher price. I also webbed my deck using krylon webbing spray and it works well.....

That being said, don't use the rustoleum on the hull, it's fine for decks, but you should use a nicer quality for the outside. The paint is the cheap part, the sanding, fairing, priming, blocking, and prep will c account for most of the work. After that you might as well use a half decent 2-part paint. You can get interlux perfection or epifanes 2-part for like $60, and it's 10 times better then the rustoleum.


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

if you use acrylic enamel hardner , or majik enamel hardner from tractor supply in it you have then turned it into a 2 part paint, and its easily as good as the interlux or epipanes,,,,,,,


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

jaythefisherman said:


> if you use acrylic enamel hardner , or majik enamel hardner from tractor supply in it you have then turned it into a 2 part paint, and its easily as good as the interlux or epipanes,,,,,,,


I used the Valpar enamel hardener in the rustoleum. It helped it cure faster, and it did make it slightly more durable, but it is not turned into a 2 part catalyzed paint and not nearly as durable as perfection or epifanes 2 part.


----------



## jaythefisherman (Feb 13, 2013)

hard to debate that one,,,,but whats not up for debate is rustoleum is one of if not the largest paint manf. in the us , which means more money to hire better chemical engineers for paint r&d, and larger budget for r&d and testing, which means more economies of scale, and thus they are able to pass it on to consumer (hopefully), in fact rustoleum is larger than awlgrip , epipanes , interlux combined come to think of it,,,,,im not a chemical engineer and cant tell you , that is actually catalyzed , but, it does hold up as good if not better than awlgrip 1 part linear urethane and just as shiny and repairable, i have 30 years in fiberglass repair/outboard tech experience btw,,,,use them all ,,,,,but i can say for super highend paint jobs, awlcraft 2 part urethane, alexseal is by far a better choice!, for the cheapest alternative , hands down rustoleum is the best,,,,,,next cheapest is just spraying gelcoat with duratec,,,,just the extra work of sanding 3 grits to polish to mirror makes it a labor deal breaker


----------



## Jason Cooper (Dec 6, 2016)

Still undecided on paint. I am 100% dead set on my color scheme. 

Aquamist sides, and everthing else is white. The top side will have aquamist splatter. Waiting on a gelcoat sample from work so I can have my buddy get it colormatched.


----------

